# Ice To Clean The Black Tank?



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

A buddy of mine adds a bag of ice and a couple gallons of water to the black tank after dumping. The sloshing around while driving keeps his tank and sensors clean without having to install a Turbo Flush type product. What do you think? Any possible damage to the sensors?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would not think any more than whats already in there if you did not dump









John


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I've got a friend who does the same. he says it works great.

scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I had my sensors show bad readings and a friend told be to do this, and it worked. I put about 2 beer coolers full of ice in the black tank and drove around about 10 miles and dumped the tank and the gauge worked perfect again!

Gary


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I do this on occasion, just one bag of the crushed ice with no water though. It scours the tank as it sloces around.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> I do this on occasion, just one bag of the crushed ice with no water though. It scours the tank as it sloces around.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]95528[/snapback]​


Ditto, maybe a gallon of water at most, but this cleans the bottom not the upper sensors. Pick your poison, more water and ice to clean sensors, less ice and no water to scrub the bottom.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have done it also with great improvement









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Do it all the time. Works great and by the time I get to the dump station that's close to home it's just water.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Bewn there -- done it -- got the Tshirt --- Ice worked great ....


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Someone posted info on this a few weeks back. Got to try


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Bewn there -- done it -- got the Tshirt --- Ice worked great ....
> [snapback]95562[/snapback]​


OK, that's a t-shirt I can do without.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

just add whatever bits of cube ice you have left over in your cooler(s). This is a great way to scrub down the walls.


----------

